
I just got served a cease and desist from Automattic? What should I do? - woorefugee
https://www.quora.com/I-just-got-served-a-cease-and-desist-from-Automattic-What-should-I-do?share=1
======
xenity7
First and foremost you should contact a lawyer - HN isn't a good forum for
getting legal advice.

If you contact your local bar association they can set you up with a minimally
costed consultation ($35 in sf) that will likely answer all of your major
questions. This has worked well for me for several issues.

You can try a nominative fair use argument, but it is likely easier to just
change the name - are you really getting so much value out of the name it's
worth spending thousands on a lawyer fighting it for an uncertain result?

------
woorefugee
I would like to fight it. I believe everything comes under nominative fair
use. Please advice. I am in the UK, they are in the US.

